# Anyone wear knee protection for XC?



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have taken two diggers in the last month and tore up my knees/elbows. Thinking it may be worth it on a certain trail I ride to wear at least knee protection. I ride XC on a HT and would just be curious as to how it feels to pedal in knee pads. Looked at the 661 Comps (~$40). Thanks.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Take a look at G Form, they work great for XC type riding


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

*These work great for me*



TiGeo said:


> I have taken two diggers in the last month and tore up my knees/elbows. Thinking it may be worth it on a certain trail I ride to wear at least knee protection. I ride XC on a HT and would just be curious as to how it feels to pedal in knee pads.  Looked at the 661 Comps (~$40). Thanks.


 Black Diamond Telekinesis kee pads Google them, I Got mine at Back country.com
These are great lightweight pad that I've used and have been tested for two seasons. Check the reviews, They are made for skiers and snowboarders to protect from hitting buried rocks and other objects in the snow at high speeds,I would not recommend them for dh but for xc and trail they have been excellent, these are my summer pads because of the hot summer's here in Texas. You forget you have them on they are so light and comfortable. They are not made for mtb but I figure that a snowboarder or skier is going much fasterthen me.so good enough for me. Plus I have have taken many spills and these have never failed me.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Dainese trail skins for me

First fit Dainese trail skins knee pads | MTB mumblings


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

+1 for the g-form pads


----------



## FlyinSquirrel (Jan 22, 2014)

I occasinally ride with 661 Evo Knee pads. I bought them after I banged my knee on the bars during a minor fall. I rode with them for a while, but I really don't like them and I don't need them on every ride. They certainly are not unconfortable and they don't inhibit pedaling. They do block airflow around your knee, especially around the back of your knee. So if I know I'm riding some jumps or real tech stuff I'll put them on otherwise they stay at the trailhead.


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Leatt 3DF on every ride. Comfortable, breathes well, and is moto grade protection (pads are nice and soft normally, which is great for pedaling, and it gets hard on impact). My knees are bad enough, I don't need to bang them up at all.

Haven't had an off yet with them, but I'm not worried about my knees for when the inevitable happens.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I always wear them, though on fire roads and mellow climbs I'll drop them down to my knees for more comfort. Go to a couple of your local bike stores and try on some soft armor, get something that feels comfortable and fits your knee.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh yeah. XC riding is where I have done the most damage on knees. I usually wear old Kyle Straits or POC stuff. As is with most gear, once I got used to them, I forgot they were there.

If you are not hitting too hard when you go down, then the light/thin type should work. If you actually dig, then look for some additional padding. Make certain they fit TIGHT, which is how they are supposed to fit. If "slips" on easily, then they will likely slip off easily.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Leatt 3DF on every trail ride.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I sometimes wear my Asics volleyball pads. Not as much shin but good soft knee coverage. Same ones that work wonders for my body shop/mechanic day job. Cheap and easy to pack.


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

I always use my 661's. I started when I was recovering from knee surgery and now its just habit. I really don't notice the pads at all.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't wear pads when I ride my 29er...but I do wear them (knee/elbow pads) when I ride my FS bike. The best pedaling ones that I've worn are the G-Form. They bunch up a bit behind the knees...but its bearable. Be aware of the elbow pads...they could slide off. My GF wore the elbow pads and they slid off in a crash. Her skin underneath got scraped up...and the lycra material ripped. I'm sure it would have been worse without them.

I can't imagine wearing pads on a long climb. Maybe take them off and put them on when descending.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Great info here.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

poc vpd 2.0's always. sometimes keep them in the camelbak for the climb and then put them on for the descent. banged my knee good on a climb the one time i had them off.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

Always. gloves, helmet, elbow and knee guards. After a couple of rides you'll forget you're wearing them. I ride more freely with them, try more stuff, progress more.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes. I can't think of any instance of riding my bike when protection wouldn't be welcome. It's crazy how protection is often seen as something that belongs only on intense mountain runs when so many injuries occur when a cyclist is engaged in the most pedestrian sort of things, like riding through town for groceries or commuting to work. Lightweight padding is good peace of mind and comfortable, so why not?


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

g-form for xc trails

fox launch pro for rocky descents


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

ChristianCoté said:


> Yes. I can't think of any instance of riding my bike when protection wouldn't be welcome. It's crazy how protection is often seen as something that belongs only on intense mountain runs when so many injuries occur when a cyclist is engaged in the most pedestrian sort of things, like riding through town for groceries or commuting to work. Lightweight padding is good peace of mind and comfortable, so why not?


Pretty much my point of view on the subject as well. Find something comfortable, good looking, and easy to put on and you'll be more likely wear it. Don't go with embarrassing bargain bin stuff.


----------



## JL911 (Jun 17, 2014)

I wear POC Joint VPD pads on every ride. I have previously broken both of my knees so I am very cautious about taking hits in that area. They have saved me a great deal of pain many times. After you are used to wearing them, you don't notice them at all and they are a great insurance to have.


----------



## primordial (Mar 28, 2011)

Lightweight Evo 661 knee pads. Wouldn't ride my mountain bike without em. Smart, like wearing a helmet, and I do not notice or think about them at all.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been running the RaceFace Charge knee and they are great. They are a second skin type pad, not a DH impact pad. Like a leg warmer on steriods I wrote a review on them mid summer and they are still every bit as good.

Race Face Charge Knee Armor and Pads Reviews - Mtbr.com

I'd definitely check them out for those just incase type moments.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a pair of Kali and a pair of POC VDP2.0's and don't really like wearing either. I think both are hot although the Kali's are at least open behind the knee and have venting hole's in the material. I had 19 stitches in the side of my knee this summer. I had pad's but didn't wear them because they are hot and annoying.


I really wish I could find a good pair of comfortable pad's that breathe well. I'd wear them every ride.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought the VPD2.0 were a bit hot too. I don't really like the shape of them, as they seem like they would make your knee roll, so your arms, hips, and sides take the hit. I'm used to the skate style skid plates, so the 661 Kyle Strait (now called the Rage) felt natural to me. Fox Launch Pro, Scott Grenade, and 7idp all go for a similar shape too. Only reason why I tried the VPD2.0 is because the Kyle Strait does very little in terms of impact absorption--it needs a plate or better padding, which the 7idp does, but it's expensive.

I had the RaceFace Flank, which I thought was awesome, but it's too expensive considering how long they last. The neoprene on mine started tearing around the stitching, to the point it would not fit on my leg. The perforations seemed to act like weak points to help it tear, like on toilet paper.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

These are great lightweight pads,I use these for the hot Texas summer's. They have been crash tested. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

Have you tried the TSG Kraken Helmet?

Here


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Gravityaholic said:


> Always. gloves, helmet, elbow and knee guards. After a couple of rides you'll forget you're wearing them. I ride more freely with them, try more stuff, progress more.


I'm pretty much a newb at all this. I went clipless, perhaps a bit too soon. I've fallen over stalling on uphill and just losing it on slow technical downhill stuff. I've got bruised elbows and knees as I type this, and suffered significant gravel rash on a simple switchback on a downhill.
I've had two shoulder surgeries and two knee surgeries in the last couple of years. I don't need another one.

I believe I fell once prior to clipless pedals. So the net result of my going clipless is, I'm more hesitant to "push" my skill level. I find myself walking some sections that previous to clipless, I would have tried to ride.

So I've ordered some Asics knee and elbow pads on amazon. They are geared toward wrestling or volleyball sports but I figure they will offer some protection against bruising and gravel rash. I'm not really looking for protection against a major crash, just falling over on rocks and gravel at relatively benign speeds.

Hoping to build my confidence back to "ride more freely, try more stuff and progress."


----------



## Raoul_Duke2k (Dec 21, 2011)

I suggest you get some decent flat pedals and Five Ten shoes (or equivalent) - just ride with those for awhile. Your feet will stick like glue and you'll get better on the bike. You can always go back to clipless down the road - or not. I started clipless then went to flats and haven't looked back. Definitely get the right shoes though - it makes a difference.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Raoul_Duke2k said:


> I suggest you get some decent flat pedals and Five Ten shoes (or equivalent) - just ride with those for awhile. Your feet will stick like glue and you'll get better on the bike. You can always go back to clipless down the road - or not. I started clipless then went to flats and haven't looked back. Definitely get the right shoes though - it makes a difference.


This! I ride flat's and although I've considering going to clip's there's spot's I ride now I'd walk with clip's.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

661 kyle straits here for 80% of rides. There are a 2 local trail systems that are very XC and I usually skip on them. It's also nice to have them on when it's chilly in the morning but I don't want pants because it's going to warm up in the afternoon.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Yes. Depending on the trail I wear full length or 1/2 length pads on knees and elbows I never go without pads.
I have more injuries on xc trails than DH mostly from clipping trees.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I realy like the hard shell Fox pads, over the soft shell pads. The hard shell pads breath better from almost any mfg. because they usually leave the back of your leg more open to cool down.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Trail_Blazer said:


> I realy like the hard shell Fox pads, over the soft shell pads. The hard shell pads breath better from almost any mfg. because they usually leave the back of your leg more open to cool down.


Also makes them more of a PITA to clean out if you take a light spill. Gotta stop and get all the debris out. Your riding buddies will be waiting, wondering why you are beating your pads against a tree or rock (typically the fastest way to clear the debris out). Dirt sticks better to the sweaty skin under the pad too. Generally can just jump right back on the bike with soft pads that cover all around, with tolerable discomfort from dirt getting inside, perhaps able to clear the dirt out a bit while on the bike.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

tld 5450s just in case my fivetens slip!


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Raoul_Duke2k said:


> I suggest you get some decent flat pedals and Five Ten shoes (or equivalent) - just ride with those for awhile. Your feet will stick like glue and you'll get better on the bike. You can always go back to clipless down the road - or not. I started clipless then went to flats and haven't looked back. Definitely get the right shoes though - it makes a difference.


I hear what you're saying. I promised I'd give the clipless a good go at it and and honest effort. If they just don't work out, I'll put them on my pavement bike and get some decent platforms and FiveTens and go to it.
In the meantime, I'll give the pads a go too.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Round-up: Best new lightweight knee and elbow pads | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Man, now that's what I call timely service.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

WNCGoater said:


> I hear what you're saying. I promised I'd give the clipless a good go at it and and honest effort. If they just don't work out, I'll put them on my pavement bike and get some decent platforms and FiveTens and go to it.
> In the meantime, I'll give the pads a go too.


lol'z. is it really worth it getting that injured for an extra 5% increase on the ups? glad i have hit a point in my life where it's all about fun and not eating chit b/c i can't clip out in time.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Leatt knee pads are very very comfrontable , you dont notice them at all lightweight & breathable!


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

POC VPD 2.0 knees and elbows here. They are a bit warm, this time of year until April here on the East Coast and that's fine by me. Very minimal slipping. No chaffing or rub marks from riding or crashing.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had never thought to wear knee pads. I don't know why, racing mx we always wore everything. Would never consider riding a bike without a helmet....After ACL surgery you would think I would be conscious about my knees, but I can be pretty dense in the head.

A few weeks back it dawned on me that knee pads would be a good idea after seeing my brother get tossed pretty good over the bars. So I ordered some POC VPD 2.0. Went out a few days later on trails we know well, I didn't want to deal with breaking them in and figured the trails are more xc so why bother. Of course I proceeded to pedal strike so damn hard I left a chiseled imprint of Spank Spike's on the top of the rock. I cleared the bike and smacked my knee on a rock 10 feet down the trail when I finally came back to earth. Knee is still bruised and sore. 

Kneedless (see what I did there) to say, I have been wearing them around the house to get used to them, and on the two rides I have been able to suffer through the knee pain since. Plan to wear them for anything more than a family stroll from now on.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

661's here, LOL usually you don't buy them until your knees are already busted up.

BikeBling.com - 1-800-BIKEPRO is Bike Bling


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Against my strong advice, my friend refused to wear pads on his first trail ride, lost it in some rocks just 100 feet down the trail.
(shakes head)


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm in the "knee guardless" midwest and wear Kali Aazis knee guards all of the time. I've rode 3 50+ mile endurance races over the past few years and I am usually the only guy with knee guards and flat pedals. But I am not out to compete being over 50 (nor in shape to compete)....just to have fun and finish. I have never regretted wearing my knee guards. They have saved my knees countless times. 

I rode sweep for a section of a 100 miler in September and all of the riders in the back of the pack had bloody knees. Knee guards are just not accepted around here.

The Kali's rock and have lasted 3 years though they've needed sewn up in a few spots. I don't even notice them when pedaling. A new pair will be ordered soon. I am now looking at a chamois with hip padding. We used to suit up before riding motorcycles always proclaiming to be dressed for the crash. The mountain bike sure isn't any different.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I like my g-forms, very light weight and I got to use them a few days ago, which is a bad thing, but I walked away injury free


----------



## Raoul_Duke2k (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been using the Fox Launch Pros for a few months now - mostly for more tech single track riding or rough terrain. They have flexible Kevlar knee caps and feel very protective but not too clunky. They have really broken-in nicely and are basically unnoticeable, except on really hot days. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## clone185 (Nov 3, 2011)

I can recommend the Fox Launch Enduro knee pads. Very good for pedaling included extended uphill climbs. Because they are a thin lightweight pad they don't take up much space in my backpack for when I decide to kit up once I made it too the top. Yesterday I had a fairly decent over the bars crash in a steep rocky section, knees are fine but I wish I could say the same about my elbows and forearms. I'm off to the shop today to buy elbow pads.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I do. I shredded my shin trying to 'save' my knee during a slow-speed fall a while back. Ended up with a gash that looked a lot like the pic above, AND a banged up knee still.

Now I ride in Alpinestars Paragon knee pads, and sometimes some cheap strap-on soccer shin guards.

I'll probably pull the trigger on some g-form elbows before too long.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the Alpinestars Paragon pads also. I think they are great.


----------



## KMalo (Jun 8, 2009)

I ride mostly XC and bought the G-form knee/shin combo and the elbows for a little extra peace of mind. I ride clipped so maybe didn't need the shin but I quite like them for comfort and overgrown trails. I have done 20 and 30 miles with them, no problem. I haven't crash tested yet but they are plenty comfortable.


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

+1(00) for the G-Form rate-dependent armor.

Had knee pads and armored undershirt on last week when I took a digger off of Porcupine at Moab (freakin' sand traps!).

I thought the magic "it's soft until it's hard" might be a gimmick, but I'm a believer now. Hit my knee and shoulder (three surgeries on that one), and it worked like a charm.

I'm ordering elbow today. Stupidly light, and you more or less forget you're wearing it, even on an uphill slog. 

I never really liked wearing armor since it was bulky, hot and never fit right, but after this past week, I won't be riding without it. 

And as a bonus, I can use the armored undershirt for snowboarding this winter.

R.


----------



## Bmann_mtb (Oct 11, 2009)

I wear the fox launch pro knee and elbow pads year round. Yes I crash tested them and held up fine no issues at all.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

after riding 20+ years with nothing other than a helmet and spandex, I recently ordered up a set of 661 Rage knee pads. first ride with them was 40km with 1400m climbing. After 10 minutes i forgot I had them on, and have not ridden without them since. I had a digger the week before they arrived and bruised my knees up. Since they have arrive I have had 2 diggers both ended up on my knees, one in gravel. No damage to me, scuffed the pads. 

another benefit I found is good baggies and the knee pads keep my Knees and legs pretty warm. This works great as I don't really like to wear long pants unless its in the 30's or lower

I am sold and will be trying the superlight self hardening pads next.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Fox enduro's here.

Work well, light, low profile. Serve as warmers, too.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I switched back to my POC V2's since it got cold out. My Kali's are noticeably cooler in cold temp's cause they breath much better.


----------

